# Hose Bib - Is this soldered on or threaded? Best way to replace?



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

it looks like they soldered on a bib designed to be screwed into a female thread. I'm not a plumber so I do not know if they make a bib that is designed to be soldered or screwed together though. It may be completely legit but I can't say I have seen such a thing. 

where are you located? If you have freezing weather you will want to use a frost proof sillcock rather than the set up you have there.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

That is a sweat or thread valve. If you have access to the pipe in the wall, I would replace it from there. Agree with Nap to go with a frost proof silcock if you are in a cold region.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That is soldered on---for those members not well versed in plumbing---many hose bibs has the ability to use a threaded female fitting or a soldered 1/2" copper line.

When sooldering a hose bib---take out the valve guts first----the heat can damage the rubber parts----

Soldering is faster and cheaper---also less likely to leak than a threaded connection.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

The three on my house look exactly like the one pictured. One of them is bent from being yanked by the hose handler (me).  It could stand to be replaced also but I don't know how to solder anything.


----------



## Kevin993 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you for the responses. So it looks like it is indeed soldered on. Also I live in South Florida so no worries of a freeze. 

I do not have access to the pipe behind the wall. Since the back part is crushed, i would assume the part of the pipe that is soldered on would be ok. So what is the best way to proceed? Desolder and use that good part of the pipe to solder on a new male adapter and then screw in the new valve? Or cut it off behind the crushed part and try and use that good small bit right near the wall? Call a plumber? :laughing: I would like to try and do this myself. It will give me an excuse to learn to sweat copper.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Your also going to have to make that hole bigger in order for a freeze proof valve to fit through the wall.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks like the copper pipe has frozen and swollen. Cut the pipe off closer to the wall. Solder on a male adapter, then screw on a new hose bib with female threads. The male adapter is easier to solder. Having threads makes future replacement a snap.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

what is crushed? I'm not seeing anything that appears to be so in the picture.





and thanks to all the plumber type guys with educating me as well concerning the dual thread/solder thing.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Being a new valve must be disassembled to install, disassemble the old valve, install new parts and you're done. Those were made to repair.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

rjniles said:


> Looks like the copper pipe has frozen and swollen.


 It sure does. It kinda looks like the end was swaged. But I'm going to say that's an optical illusion - it does not really make sense. I would unsolder the existing valve. The end of the copper pipe is already tinned (has solder on it) and that can sometimes make it easier to solder onto.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

before preceeding, turn off the water. Open the bib and another cold faucet to drain the pipe.
Once drained, close the second faucet to air lock the line.
Now you can attempt to unsolder the bib (in the open position).

Or as suggested, avoid all that hassle and simply rebuild that one


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Don't forget the hose back flow device.


----------



## Kevin993 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks again for the response. As far as the pipe freezing and swelling, not possible as I am fortunate enough to live in South Florida where it does not freeze. It's good to know I can rebuild the old one. I think I am going to desolder the existing one and solder on a new one. I'm going to lowes tomorrow to buy everything I need. I'll report back with the results


----------



## Kevin993 (Jul 24, 2010)

I went to Lowes and bought a torch and soldering kit with some pipe to practice on. After 3 or 4 tries I was confident I had it right. Used a shop vac to suck all the water out of the line. I desoldered the old hose bib, cleaned the pipe, soldedered on a male adapter, put rector seal on the threads and threaded the new bib on. Turned the water back on, no leaks. I'm so happy it worked out and I got to brag to my GF that we don't need a plumber after all. Love my new quarter turn ball valve. As far as gate valves go, never again!

Thanks for all the advice! Soldering copper is very intimidating for a first timer but with practice is simple.

Kevin


----------

